# Water bottles



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a water bottle that is free standing? It's just that the way my wire is - my bottle sits quite low - so Pickles and Amos have to bend down to get it. Once the warm weather is here - I'll be able to attach it from outside and can put it any height - but wondering if there is a free standing water bottle and if there is, where can I buy one? Many thanks.
Jax


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know about free standing bottles, but I know you can get bottle holders that you can attach to the wall :thumbup:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Where do you get those Bernie. Thanks. x


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Aquarius Products Bottlebabies Home

Found this...but its a bit weird......


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

It is a little weird  LOL - seems to be an American site though - so I can't order from them. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Superpet Universal Water Bottle Metal Holder - So Usefu on eBay (end time 06-Apr-10 00:35:55 BST)

Says it can be attached to wooden walls.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

oopps sorry forgot to post the link :lol::lol:

Here you go
Super Pet Water Bottle Holder - Pet Supplies from PET SUPERMARKET TM the uk's #1 Online pet store
:thumbup:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Nonnie and Bernie, just ordered one. x :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

jaxb05 said:


> Thanks Nonnie and Bernie, just ordered one. x :thumbup:


No worries hun, glad I could help


----------

